# candida?



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I have just read on another section of BB that anal itching and bloating/wind etc may be due to Candida.Does anyone know what the symptoms of candida are? I do drink alcohol, so I am wondering whether the yeast in that might be causing my problem. I also suffer from panic attacks, so I am quite highly stressed at the moment.Any advice would be welcomed.Can someone also tell me how I can put those icons in my messages? I don't know how to do it..Sue


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

hi,for the icons, just click over it...for candida, i really don't know, sorrybye bye


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The species of yeast used for beer and wine is NOT EVEN CLOSELY related to Candida Albacans.YEAST is kinda like saying BACTERIA or TREES.....it encompasses tons of species that are very different.It is NOT even in the Same Genera (the first of the two names in a scientific name).It's like thinking that you and a LEMUR are the same exact thing. And that if I stick some lemurs in a house and come back later there will be an infestation of human beings. (although I suspect some early childhood educations workers will swear that the kids suddenly became lemurs without warning







)Saccharomyces cerevisiae is what is used for brewing.Systemic candida infections are a popular diagnosis that has little basis in fact. You can get some growing in the rectum and anus, but in immunocompetant people they are rare. Candida perfers the Mouth and vaginal areas (probably due to pH and oxygen factors in the environment).The idea that eating dead yeast of a COMPLETELY different kind will infect you with Candida is probably the strangest (yet for some unexplicalbe reason a compelling an oft repeated) part of the Candida hypothesis.K.PS if you look under place you type there is something labeled Instant Graemlins....just click them and the add.


----------

